# Adobe Media Encoder startet nicht



## jkallup (7. November 2010)

Halli,

habe mir den Adobe Media Encoder 4.1 installiert.
Ledier startet dieser nicht - ich sehe ein Splash screen und dann beendet sich das Programm.
Habe hoohle bereits genutzt, um Informationen zu bekommen, allerdings mit mässifne Erfolg.
Z.B. wird gesat das startuo.xml zu löschen - habe ich auch gemacht, doch nix hilft.

Berwende Windows Vista  32 Bit Home Premium
Woran kann das noch liegen`?

Bin für sachdienliche Hinweise dankbar


----------

